# Lice!



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

My daughter is 12 and has never had lice in her life until the last three months maybe four. These things are unbelievable! We have done anything a doctor would recommend we don’t half ass it when it comes to washing the bedding wrapping the stuffed animals cleaning the room sanitizing the bed. The over-the-counter stuff is junk. I must’ve spent $500 on the stuff. Plus I’ve used a bottle of the prescription. Stuff.

We get rid of them for two or three weeks and then they show back up again. We think we found the source. There’s a little girl on the bus that nobody talks to you. And my daughter is very shy and very kind and tender to sit with her. Her family does not take care of her the way that I would.. And as a result I have asked my daughter to please stop sitting with her I feel horrible about this but I don’t have any other choice.

So now onto the home remedies and here is where you come in the play! We’ve done the tea tree oil...Any more tips would be greatly appreciated.

we’re doing most of the steps correctly as nobody else in the house has them. Or has caught them. Would just really like to find some relief for her. Spending five hours a week with someone picking her hair is really not the most fun thing for a 12-year-old.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

The suspected little girl should be reported to school nurse.action should be taken because the girl may need foster parents to make sure she is well taken care of.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lice is rampant in public schools. I would not be too quick to pick the little shy girl out as the culprit.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

MI.oldguy is most wise. The school nurse can examine the child and work with the parent(s) of the child. Otherwise any efforts on your part are futile. I feel your pain when our kids were young we found ourselves in the same boat our daughters picked up lice from a kid from school. Once the school got involved they informed all parents of the situation and it was brought under control fairly quickly. Some parents are just clueless or do not care.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Merely sitting beside a person is not likely to get head lice. Sharing a comb or a hat is much more likely. Talk to the school and try and get them to put out the word for all parents to treat their child. Unless they all do it within a short period of time it will be hard to get rid of them.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

The community should intervene if the parents are that sorry. 
Shave that kids hair off and treat their scalp with insecticide to prevent other clean kids from suffering


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..thats how my fluffy headed partner caught them down in Nuevo Laredo..a cute littel philly come out to comb his hair with her hair brush. He was itching like crazy before we got back across the River. We stopped at a pharmacy on the other side of the River and picked up some stuff callled Blue Ointment. It cured what ailed him. Thats all I know about that.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

I had it when I was a kid... Got it from school. Didn't even know I had it until I went to get a haircut and they saw eggs. Crap sucked.... Lost my hair twice that year as well as many other kids in the area. Never knew who started it but dang our school looked like a basic training induction program.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/lice/head/gen_info/faqs.html


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

We have reported it to the school. Last time we reported it literally nothing was done. Not even the five minute lice check in the classroom. I really don't want to blame the other child as it is merely my observation. (and yes I do have some knowledge of the family. I have gone over a few times and help them clean up their yard only to drive by the next week and see it filled with shit again. Two years ago we bought their kids Christmas gifts. Was told that the game system we bought them was in the pawn store you days later.. Both on welfare/disability/the whole boat near as I can tell the father is disabled because he's an idiot in the mother is disabled because she Can be..) 
As far as your recommendation goes Dalton yes I am aware of the CDC's recommendations. Thanks for that LOL

I kind of thought that Annie or mountain girl might have some recommendations. They seem fairly granola


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

"Revolution" blue singles from a veterinarian clinic work better and faster on lice that humans get, no negative side effects. Just saying... it's way faster and works so much better than the regular stuff from drug stores. Don't tell anyone I told you 

This stuff https://sierrapetmeds.com/revolution-for-cats-5-1-15-lbs-blue-6-pack/


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

TG said:


> "Revolution" blue singles from a veterinarian clinic work better and faster on lice that humans get, no negative side effects. Just saying... it's way faster and works so much better than the regular stuff from drug stores. Don't tell anyone I told you
> 
> This stuff https://sierrapetmeds.com/revolution-for-cats-5-1-15-lbs-blue-6-pack/


Wow read the side effects:
"May cause excess fur and tail growth and an attraction to catnip"!

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

TG...

I feel as though I OU an apology...

In an earlier post I mentioned who I “thought”
(based solely on sexual identity) would have it handy answer. You should’ve been on my shortlist🧙*♂


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

maine_rm said:


> TG...
> 
> I feel as though I OU an apology...
> 
> ...


Sexual identity? haha


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Wow read the side effects:
> "May cause excess fur and tail growth and an attraction to catnip"!
> 
> Fang
> ...


I'm not against some occasional catnip lol


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

maine_rm said:


> We have reported it to the school. Last time we reported it literally nothing was done. Not even the five minute lice check in the classroom.


You may want to go visit the health department and ask for management and tell them the amount of times that your daughter has caught and re-caught the head lice and the school has done no checks. Ask them to intervene.

Or write your local paper speak out section warning parents. Go to your school board meeting asking what the criteria is for head lice breakout. Then tell your story.

Or do all the above.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My grandmother used pinesol


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

Put Tea Tree oil in your daily shampoo / conditioner. My sister did this with her kids through many, many lice outbreaks. The science behind it is that the bugs cannot attach themselves to the hair because it is too slick. Not 100% sure on the science, I just know my sister's boys never came home with lice, even in extreme outbreaks.

https://www.hairfairies.com/blog/tea-tree-oil-lice-treatment/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

For SHTF, when an outbreak happens everybody gets shaved.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> For SHTF, when an outbreak happens everybody gets shaved.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Why don't you do a test run first?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Why don't you do a test run first?


Every time I get a haircut. How about you?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Every time I get a haircut. How about you?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'm out of the military. I'm keeping my hair. I'll just rinse with gasoline.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I always use peanut butter and a trap, them we got a cat and never seen any again!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Box of frogs said:


> The community should intervene if the parents are that sorry.
> Shave that kids hair off and treat their scalp with insecticide to prevent other clean kids from suffering


Yeah, lets shame and punish that little girl who has obviously maliciously chosen to be lice-riddled on purpose! Maybe we can throw rocks at her too, and make her call out like lepers of old.... Asinine!


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Google olive oil protocol - our 8yo girl had the same problem nothing normal was working. Invest in a quality lice comb from Amazon, start using fairytales rosemary repel shampoo & conditioner. Use the conditioner like a leave in. It took diligently sticking to olive oil treatment every 4 days (ish) to get rid of em. Lice in general are becoming resistant to OTC & prescribed medicines. 

Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Most parents have had to deal with these nasty little critters being brought home from school at some point. I don't have much hair, but my girlfriend at the time had very thick/luxurious hair... she ended up shaving her head to be sure she was rid of them. My daughter went to stay at grandma's for a week, who combed through her hair each night and tossed nits into the woodstove.


----------

